# Spezialisierung in Lederverarbeitung



## Kuscheltiger (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute

kenne mich leider noch nicht so sehr aus und habe vor kurzem erfahren,dass man sich auch spezialisieren kann, z.B. auf Drachenleder und genau das möchte ich wissen.
Wie kann man sich spezielisieren und vor allem wo kann man das mit Drachenleder lernen.

wäre schön wenn mir bald jemand antworten könnte der das weiss.
Ich danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Micha


----------



## Sisloc (15. Juni 2007)

ich glaub das steht schon 100x im forum^^ sonst geb doch einfach mal drachenleder in die sufu ein und schon haste was du wissen willst.


http://www.buffed.de/?f=drachenleder


----------



## Moonreaper (16. Juni 2007)

Kuscheltiger schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> kenne mich leider noch nicht so sehr aus und habe vor kurzem erfahren,dass man sich auch spezialisieren kann, z.B. auf Drachenleder und genau das möchte ich wissen.
> Wie kann man sich spezielisieren und vor allem wo kann man das mit Drachenleder lernen.
> ...



der mit den Drachenschuppenrüssiteilen ist in aszhaara in der nähe der Ruinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

